# iPod Docking Station Connection to 2 Receivers



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello,

My current setup is one Yamaha receiver (4 yrs old - low end) running my HT system and a Pioneer receiver (7-8 yrs old, lower end) running 3 pairs of speakers in other rooms.

I would like to connect a basic iPod docking station for audio playback only, but want to be able to connect it to both receivers so that I can play the music in multiple rooms at the same time. I'm assuming the connection is via RCA cables. Any suggestions on how I can split that to the two receivers via the Aux port?

Thanks much.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

What audio outputs does your dock have? Just an appropriate splitter cable should work.


http://www.abccables.com/254-207iv.html
One of these for each channel should work assuming you are using the analog audio from an Apple Component AV or Composite AV cable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Jackfish. I have not purchased the docking station yet. I will probably buy the docking station from Apple. I don't need video playback - I only want it for audio and charging.

Appreciate the feedback.


----------

